# What Would You Like To See In The Next Warhammer Campaign?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

In my time there has been a couple of Fantasy world wide campaigns, Albion, Storm Of Choas, Lustria. Its been a couple of years since Lustria now and I'm wondering what the next one will be. I'm thinking probably a follow up to SOC since that has been left open ended. I'm thinking the Skaven will start being a little bit more of a major player since most of the other players are still smarting from the SOC while they didn't take much of a punishing. Possibly an alliance between them and Chaos as well.

But enough about me. What would you like to see/what do you think will be in the next Warhammer Campaign?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

imwould like to see a tomb king based campaign but i think the next one will be based on high elves.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

A campain against the rsie of the New Vampire lords would be cool


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Some sort of match-up between the Vampire Counts and High Elves would be cool. As both races use alot of magic it could be centered around some sort of magical vortex, and set along a timeline/achievments theme like SoC where if the VC's take the vortex by x then (since they have a new army book coming out) a horde of daemons could appear. And, in a throw back to Albion, have the winners (and second and third place) be granted a new magic item from the campaign. Well, that's what I'd like to see.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

It would be nice to see something in Cathay. It'd give them an excuse to bring out some new stuff too. The chances of this happening are slim to say the least...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd just like to see something not revolving around Chaos or the Empire.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the massed emigration of the ogre kingdoms that the book alluded to as it would be a great time to release a new chaos dwarf book


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent point neilbatte. I think their could be some real sense in that.

I think the next one will centre around a renewed dark elf offensive on ulthuan though. That war has also been left openended i think, with malekith in control of naggarythe, and therefore having a foothold in ulthuan.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

To be honest, I think the warhammer world is overdue its own version of Inquisitor. I want the next campaign to be a worldwide hero-fest. With the heros with the best stats tourny wise becoming cemented in Warhammer Lore.

Instead of armies, lets have small groups of mercenaries hunting for the (Insert legendary Item here). Two elves, a dwarven slayer, an empire swordsman and a norse strongman facing off against a Vampire and his undead thralls from various races. With Inquisitor sized models.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Morheim already fills this role. I can't see a fantasy inq selling very well when there's already a game that fits the bill.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it should be like a skaven trying to take over the old world and coming out of the sewers and maybe a new release a skaven book


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mordheim is quite a bit different to Inquisitor. Indeed, the 40k equivalent to Mordheim is Necromunda. The bigger more complex statlines, more in-depth model creation and scope of model detail at that size would fit with the warhammer world.

The warband style warfare, mordheim-esque, is fun, but i'm talking about three to four models per side, each model with lots of detail in both story and design.

But the other ideas work too. Albion rising especially, lets bring back Bologs the giant!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Voyage to Cathay.

Or possibly, Voyage _from_ Cathay (we all know that in the Middle Ages, China was far more advanced than Europe).

And a Cathayan Army Book, obviously.

I realise that Swintzu suggested this already, but I'm agreeing.

Bring back Samurai*, Ninja*, and the Vimto Monks of the Great Orange Simca!

*Yes I realise these are actually from Nippon.

Failing all that, plenty of cake would be good.


----------

